
How G2A sold $450k worth of TinyBuild game keys - rplnt
http://tinybuild.com/g2a-sold-450k-worth-of-our-game-keys
======
rahimnathwani
For keys sold on their own web site, can they not de-activate the keys that
were bought in a transaction that was later reversed? (of course, they would
still be out any chargeback fees)

For keys sold by resellers, isn't it the reseller who is out of pocket, not
tinybuild?

~~~
rplnt
They could, but that would lead to players that actually paid complaining (to
tinybuild, not reseller). Ubisoft did it, I don't remember it playing out very
well for them. But I guess that's the only way to stop G2A and the likes from
dealing stolen keys.

And I don't think tinybuild would get money from keys "stolen" from resellers,
but I might be wrong.

